# I AIN'T NEVER SEEN ONE OF THESE BEFORE



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Please begin by viewing the image below:


http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/Delta969/CabooseLogSkidder.jpg


I was looking at log skidder photos, writing down and drawing what I wanted when I finally got around to making one for my garden railway and after an hour, the image above popped up. I was shocked and amazed and knew right away I would have to build three for the MIRR in my backyard (I never build just one; always three). The log skidder that Bachmann sells is okay, but I've seen so many handmade skidders as I view garden railway photos, that all look tons better than Bachmann's, I knew from the start I'd have to build my from scratch too. The other two log skidders I hope to build are:


http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/Delta969/17.jpg
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa395/Delta969/08.jpg


Both of those will be time consuming but nothing I can't handle. That's a total of nine log skidders, six of which will remain on the MIRR. The cream of the crop is definitely the long, center cab, extended view, drover's caboose, log skidder. So what is the official name of this thing anyway? How about LCCEVDCLS? It's a long caboose, a drover's caboose, extended view (out the sides) and a double barrel log skidder. Needless to say, I'm impressed. My questions are:



Have you ever seen or heard of this georgeous creature before or any others?
What are those swing arms made of? Metal I-beams or lumber?
What are the ropes or wires that control the height of the cranes or arms attached to?
When traveling, would they lower the booms? So they'd need flat cars on both ends of the skidder, right? (So they will have somewhere to go.)
Is that a doorway on the right end? Or just an opening for the cables and/controls?
What other items should be added that can't be sen in the photo? A ladder? Sliding door? What else? 
What does the interior look like?
 Any help or suggestions you can give me for this project, including additional photos if you have some of any others, I'd appreciate it. Hopefully, I'll be the only one in the world with such a creature. If I'm not the only one, tell me. I want photos!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, this is great! I think the RCRR will be interested in building something of the sort as well. 

2. I think the arms appear to be Iron. 
4. Not sure how it traveled as the car to the left is different than the car to it's right. I doubt height was a problem, as most logging lines rarely used thru-type bridges. Still, for stability's sake one would hope to have the arms somewhat lower than pictured. 
5. I see a doorway about mid-car with a gentleman standing in it. It looks like they may have added a few doors by accident in a few of the repaired sections on the right side. 
7. How about a large boiler? The smokestack above the cupoula seems implausibly large and tall to be a part of it...could it be a background structure?


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I believe that is a Clyde double ended skidder. I think that they were self propelled, they slowly drove themselves to the loading site.


If I remember right there is only one left at the Southern Forest Heritage Museum in Long Leaf, Louisiana


A couple photos I found


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...de%201.jpg


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...de%202.jpg


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...de%203.jpg


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...de%204.jpg


And a close up or two.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...e%20up.jpg


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...up%202.jpg


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/cr...up%203.jpg


Hope these help some.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Festus; 

The little Barnhart Loader with the arched roof really appeals to me. It's kind of like finding an Ancient Greek temple in the wilderness somewhere. I can't say for sure, but the boom appears to be timber on the Barnhart Loader. I believe the empty train would travel to the loading site with the Barnhart Loader on the last car. Then the loader would tram to the front car of the train, one car at a time, while loading the car behind it. There is a log suspended from the boom in the photo. Three men are standing on it, and a fourth man is steadying the log. It would most likely be the last log to swing on to the car behind the loader. Notice how the log cars have rails mounted on them, set to the gauge of the Barnhart Loader. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies thus far. You all knew or noticed lots of details. With the Barnhart Loader, I figured I could do the sides out of wood, and cut either PVC or ABS and add roofing material of my choice; probably corrugated pieces made from pop cans as it appears to be in the photo. I could also do it out of wood. And that last detail with the rails mounted on top for the loader to move back and forth.............I never would have noticed that, or if I did, wouldn't have known what they were for, but WHAT A CHALLENGE TO MAKE THESE CARS IN THE PICTURE!!! Ready, set, go. Lets see who gets them done first. I have never seen this Barnhart loader before, and especially not with the rails on top of the cars. It wouldn't really have to be functional for me, but those rails on top would raise lots of questions for sure. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP. KEEP IT COMING. I knew I ought to at least share the photos because people would want to build one or more. FESTUS


----------

